# We Are ALL Gay



## Madeline (May 5, 2010)

*...and Lezzie, and Bisexual, and TS/TV/CD...and probably much more.*

No human adult is asexual.  Some humans are celibate, but actions are not personality...they are _choices._  Human sexuality -- including YOURS, Dear Reader -- is not black and white...it is not binary.

"Male or female."

"Gay or straight."

Gender ambidextious-ness and pansexual desire is a river of ginormous proportions running through ALL of US.

There is no "us" and "them".  There are folks whose *behavior* is limited to fucking only members of the other gender.  But that's a _choice_.  Some choose to do this out of fear, or confusion.  A few folks -- not many -- have so little attraction to same-gender folks that they are not motivated to seek out sex with anyone but the "opposite sex".

You can not "lose your manhood" and no one "turns into a woman" except by surgery.  Gay men are as varied -- and include as high a proportion of true motherfuckers -- as "straight men".

I get the feeling that many people are comfy with bisexual chicks having sex with each other, but squorked by lesbians or gay men doing the very same thing.  And some folks seem utterly unwilling to accept or treat with dignity those who are transsexual or transvesities (loosely defined, a transvesite is a gender dismorphic person who does not at present seek surgery to correct the genitalia to match his or her brain's sex/gender identity).

And why in the world even bother to _mention_ cross-dressing?  Almost every man has done this, and most do it alot.  (In our society, no garment is off-limits to females and thus, chicks cannot cross-dress.)  Not many men are able or willing to cross dress anywhere but in secret. But, c'mon now,  it cannot have escaped all y'alls notice that 99.9% of males want to try cross-dressing because it has the allure of the forbidden.  Many/some men find cross-dressing gets them in a mood they cannot easily get into otherwise, so they keep it up.

It makes as much damned sense to be hateful or confused by cross-dressers as it does to hate on _*masterbaters*_.

We are humans, not manufactured goods run off an assembly line identical to spec.

Embrace your gender-ambidextriousness. Celebrate your pansexuality.  

And stop writing all these sexual hatred-filled posts on USMB or anywhere else.

Peace out, folks.


----------



## rdean (May 5, 2010)

We Are ALL Gay 

I can tell you for a fact, no, we're not.


----------



## Madeline (May 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> We Are ALL Gay
> 
> I can tell you for a fact, no, we're not.



rdean, not all of us have intimate sexual encounters with same gender-folk....but ALL of us have wanted to.

We are all gay "in our hearts", our secret thoughts, our desires.  But being adults, we make choices as to which desires we will express...hopefully because those we select will best lead us to a fulfilling intimate life.


----------



## LuckyDan (May 5, 2010)

And font size isn't important. 

Women can't cross dress? If they buy in the men's department and wear nothing but clothes that came from the men's department, can't we say they like wearing men's clothes?

If I see two chicks having sex with each other, how do I know if they're bi or les? Just asking cuz I'd hate to be visibly squorked.


----------



## HUGGY (May 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> *...and Lezzie, and Bisexual, and TS/TV/CD...and probably much more.*
> 
> No human adult is asexual.  Some humans are celibate, but actions are not personality...they are _choices._  Human sexuality -- including YOURS, Dear Reader -- is not black and white...it is not binary.
> 
> ...



*We are all Gay*

By that do you mean "all" of your personalities?


----------



## Madeline (May 6, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> And font size isn't important.
> 
> Women can't cross dress? If they buy in the men's department and wear nothing but clothes that came from the men's department, can't we say they like wearing men's clothes?
> 
> If I see two chicks having sex with each other, how do I know if they're bi or les? Just asking cuz I'd hate to be visibly squorked.



If you are a mainstream Ammurickin, then no, chicks cannot cross-dress...meaning they cannot experience the glory of doing something forbidden merely by putting on a garment of clothing.  I am not an anthropologist and perhaps there are male-only garments in some subculture here I have never heard of.  Maybe Amish women can cross-dress, I dunno.

We love your clothes.  We steal all of them.  We think we look hot in them.  And whether to us, "hot" is about attracting men or women or all olf adult humankind, nonetheless, that kind of plumage is every chick's deal.  Females in "male" garments are very often sizzlin'.  And we mean to be -- to MEN.  (Or not LOL.)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54hIu9pjLIg]YouTube - Demi Moore getting dressed[/ame]



> If I see two chicks having sex with each other, how do I know if they're bi or les? Just asking cuz I'd hate to be visibly squorked.



If you have the privilege of watching any two other folks have sex -- especially two chicks -- and your response or impluse is to interrupt them so you can interview them and afix a label, perchance your motor needs more oil.

_*Winks*_

Okay, that was the snotty answer.  Here's the polite one.  Watching two cute 19 year old chicks rolling around turns most men -- and most women -- on.  But watching a butch dyke hammer away at a fem lezzie does not, even though the scenario, conduct and gender of the actors is the same.  Many people react badly to sexual images they perceive as outre' because they get anxious, aware on some level that sex is not only Hollywood Airbrushed Gorgeous.  It is also crude, dark, grotesque, byzantinne..and that THEY are sexual just like anyone else.

So much misery in this world due to sexual hatred and a refusal to take ownership of/responsibility for all our own sexual neurosies, impulses, panic attacks etc.  

It just gets to me sometimes, yanno?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 6, 2010)

rdean said:


> We Are ALL Gay
> 
> I can tell you for a fact, no, we're not.



You just told us for a fact that you are.


----------



## LuckyDan (May 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> If you have the privilege of watching any two other folks have sex -- especially two chicks -- and your response or impluse is to interrupt them so you can interview them and afix a label, perchance your motor needs more oil.
> 
> _*Winks*_
> 
> Okay, that was the snotty answer. Here's the polite one. Watching two cute 19 year old chicks rolling around turns most men -- and most women -- on.


 
I outgrew that one a long time ago. I think most men do, as they mature.

And I'm not as certain as you seem to be that "most women" get turned at the sight either.

Can we apply this to politics and say, We are all conservative? We must embrace our ideological ambidextrousness?


----------



## Madeline (May 6, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > *...and Lezzie, and Bisexual, and TS/TV/CD...and probably much more.*
> ...



Having a panic attack Huggy?  Don't fade from view now, LOL.

We seek a full and informed discussion of this topic, and no one believes we could conduct such a thing without you here.

_*Wavies*_


----------



## HUGGY (May 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxJOpr6Y5yI]YouTube - THE BEATLES Remasters! /// 10. I'm So Tired - (White Album CD1) - (MONO Remastered 2009)[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 6, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > If you have the privilege of watching any two other folks have sex -- especially two chicks -- and your response or impluse is to interrupt them so you can interview them and afix a label, perchance your motor needs more oil.
> ...




Actually I think mebbe political POVs are a decent analogy to gender-ambidextriousness, LuckyDan.  There's a List o'Beliefs each of the main American politcal parties allegedly adopts.  And those ideals are allegedly further by the candidates they manage to put into office.

Repub or Dem, have you found yourself agreeing with each and every action taken by members of your own party over the last decade or more?  Hell they don't even agree with one another...agreement or uniformity of belief/behavior cannot be monolithic.

And the same is true of sex.

I would agree with you that the 19 year old chick thing loses its luster as we age.  I happen to think it is this generation's version of the down-market, as Times Square peep shows were for mine.  And all kids think that at 19, they have invented sex in a way their parents never did.  Most do outgrow this.


----------



## eagleseven (May 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> And all kids think that at 19, they have invented sex in a way their parents never did.


----------



## Madeline (May 6, 2010)

Where _is_ everyone?  You guys all go to the Men's Room together?

Whaca doing in there?

LMAO.


----------



## hjmick (May 6, 2010)

I'm suddenly reminded of the scene in the movie _In & Out_, in the school auditorium, when everyone stands up one at a time and announces they are gay...


----------



## Madeline (May 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > We Are ALL Gay
> ...



We do not all have pansexual lives.  Very few of us do so.  Most of us settle into primary pair bonds, and the majority of us choose a partner of the opposite gender.  These behaviors are a result of our social conditioning, our ethics and our beliefs about which path will most likely lead to happiness.

No one screws every adult he or she has a sexual thought about.  But all of us have experienced desires that kinda sorta seemed out of sync with what we believed our sexual nature to be.  I just don't understand how ALL of us could be having the same experiences/interior life and yet so many of us believe we are ALONE in this regard.


----------



## William Joyce (May 12, 2010)

Madeline said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Is it just me, or is the giant blue font
Annoying as fucking hell?


----------



## William Joyce (May 12, 2010)

Or it could be the condescending liberal lecture-feel, like we're all in "diversity training" at the office, and some hippy-dipper with a Ph.D. in Black Feminist Studies gets a roomful of Rotary-club engineers to admit they're racist, admissions that are never very convincing given the knowledge that if you don't play along, they'll write your name down as a suspected independent thinker.


----------



## William Joyce (May 12, 2010)

_Most of us settle into primary pair bonds, and the majority of us choose a partner of the opposite gender. These behaviors are a result of our social conditioning, our ethics and our beliefs about which path will most likely lead to happiness._

Or consider this:  men fuck women because that leads to PROCREATION.  You know... how HUMAN BEINGS CONTINUE THEIR EXISTENCE ON EARTH.

Knock knock!  I hate to interrupt the graduate student bull session with a wet dripping piece of red meat called REALITY, but please!

Next it will be announced that we aren't really hungry... we've just been socially conditioned to think we need food.


----------



## William Joyce (May 12, 2010)

Everybody stay down.  I'm putting two more shells in the 10-gauge.


----------



## William Joyce (May 12, 2010)

Are you sitting in Sociology at Brown as we speak and just posting the notes from your professor's lecture directly on to USMB?


----------



## William Joyce (May 12, 2010)

Madeline said:


> *...and Lezzie, and Bisexual, and TS/TV/CD...and probably much more.*
> 
> No human adult is asexual.  Some humans are celibate, but actions are not personality...they are _choices._  Human sexuality -- including YOURS, Dear Reader -- is not black and white...it is not binary.
> 
> ...



Lady!  Or gender-unconfined being?  Whatever you want to be called.

I'm going to write whatever the fuck I want to write.

"We" may not all fit YOUR liberal la-dee-da assumptions about anything.

We can IN FACT generalize that most males like to fuck women, and most women like to fuck men.  That's because it FEELS FANTASTIC, not because we were brainwashed into it by Rush Limbaugh.

A man sticking his dick in another man's asshole isn't the same thing.  Disease spreads that way.  A little thing called AIDS.

It's YOU who feel insecure about things, because YOU want to force your beliefs on the rest of us... all while preening as the one who's open-minded!  Typical liberal hypocrisy.  YOU might want to lick beaver, and you lessen your feelings of oddness by announcing to the rest of us that we all "must" have homosexual urges that we're just repressing, darnit.

Vive la difference.


----------



## Madeline (May 13, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > *...and Lezzie, and Bisexual, and TS/TV/CD...and probably much more.*
> ...



There's not a thing wrong with male and female sexual encounters.   NOR is there a thing wrong with any OTHER sex act between any _other_ configuration of adults who have not been coerced.

You want to be treated with dignity?  Fine by me...but you had best do everyone else the same way.


----------



## PixieStix (May 20, 2010)

Madeline said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > We Are ALL Gay
> ...



Speak for yourself Maddie, shees


----------



## tommywho70x (May 20, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



maybe the lady has a slight visual impairment.  

it's certainly nowhere near as annoying as having to read through a half dozen consecutive posts that should have only been one.


----------



## Madeline (May 20, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Quick Links--->Edit Options-->Edit Ignore List, William Joyce.  

Otherwise, go piss up a rope.  I do not have to explain or justify a post appearance that does not to conform to YOUR expectations or wishes.  99.9% of the bitching I hear about post pimping has to do with WHAT I have said, not the font in which I chose to say it.  I'm altogether _over _coddling cowards on USMB who do not want to tangle with me on the ISSUE, and try and snipe at me about my post's appearance instead.

I'm so sorry the news that you are somewhat gay upset you.  But if you want to debate THAT with me, leave off crying over bullshit that we _both_ know makes no fucking difference.

tommywho, thankies for being a stand-up guy.


----------



## The Infidel (May 20, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Lady!  Or gender-unconfined being?  Whatever you want to be called.
> 
> I'm going to write whatever the fuck I want to write.
> 
> ...



Here here.... 


Im not going to bother trying to debate a "gay activist"... its totally piontless, but it was a fun read.


----------



## del (May 20, 2010)

Madeline said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > We Are ALL Gay
> ...



project much?


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 20, 2010)

Madeline said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > We Are ALL Gay
> ...



I think this must be the most fucked up thing I have ever read in my life.  I can asure you, dear poster, that I am not "gay".  I think you've been badly misinformed.  Either that or you're stupid.


----------



## Liability (May 20, 2010)

What a fucking retarded thread.

Oh wait.

It's a Madmutt original (the stupid font color is a dead give-away, as is the retarded thesis expressed in the OP).

I am not at all gay.

I am a committed hetero.

And I sure as HELL *could* get laid.

If my wife would just let me date.


----------



## Madeline (May 20, 2010)

The Infiel said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Lady!  Or gender-unconfined being?  Whatever you want to be called.
> ...



Repress much?

Have hysterical meltdowns often, or just when confronted by the possibility that you too have had "gay" desires?


----------



## Gunny (May 20, 2010)

Madeline said:


> *...and Lezzie, and Bisexual, and TS/TV/CD...and probably much more.*
> 
> No human adult is asexual.  Some humans are celibate, but actions are not personality...they are _choices._  Human sexuality -- including YOURS, Dear Reader -- is not black and white...it is not binary.
> 
> ...



Whatever.


----------



## Madeline (May 20, 2010)

Count Dracula said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Count Dracula, there have only been two major surveys of sexual behavior in American adults, so there is limited empirical data.  One by Alfred Kinsey, and one by William Masters and Virgina Johnson.  ALL of the data has shown that MOST (virtually all) heterosexual adults have had same-sex desires they have not acted on.  If you'd like to debate this point with me, by all means, let's do so.

The Kinsey Institute for Research in Sex, Gender, and Reproduction



> At the beginning of the 20th century, early theoretical discussions in the field of psychoanalysis posited original bisexuality in human psychological development. Quantitative studies by Alfred Kinsey in the 1940s and Dr. Fritz Klein's sexual orientation grid in the 1980s find distributions similar to those postulated by their predecessors.
> 
> Many modern studies, most notably Sexual Behavior in the Human Male by Alfred Kinsey, have found that the majority of humans have had both heterosexual and homosexual experiences or sensations and are bisexual. Contemporary scientific research suggests that the majority of the human population is bisexual, adhering to a fluid sexual scale rather than a category, as Western society typically views sexual nature. However, social pressures influence people to adhere to categories or labels rather than behave in a manner that more closely resembles their nature as suggested by this research.
> 
> ...



heterosexuality: Definition from Answers.com

There simply is no reliable, scientifically-generated data to support the contention that there is a large of predominate segment of heterosexual adults who are devoid of all homosexual desire.  Behavior yes, desire no.

Masters & Johnson Sex Experts : Sex Therapists : Discovery Health

Masters and Johnson Institute - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It may cheer you up to know that most homosexual adults have some level of heterosexual desire as well.  

Bout Count Dracula, merely calling me stupid does not make you seem less gay, or more correct.  

Just so's you know.


----------



## Gunny (May 20, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...




You're full of shit.  Want to try again with some actual facts, or what?  I'm about as gay as testosterone.  Need references?


----------



## strollingbones (May 20, 2010)

can we get films, gunny?

sure people can be asexual...i have known a couple...its just their make up...sex is too much of a distraction or they simply dont enjoy the physical contact...just cause it dont float your boat...dont mean it wont float someone elses....


----------



## paperview (May 20, 2010)

I've decided to not post in this thread.


----------



## del (May 20, 2010)

paperview said:


> I've decided to not post in this thread.



i support your decision unequivically


----------



## tommywho70x (May 20, 2010)

del said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > I've decided to not post in this thread.
> ...



i'm with you two.

celibate? i can't even give it away anymore!


----------



## Liability (May 20, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



LOL!

Ok.

That was funny!


----------



## Sheldon (May 20, 2010)

Wait... that doesn't make sense.


----------



## PixieStix (May 20, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Alfred Kinsey was a extremely perverted individual, 

 The movement of fraudulent view of human sexuality was based upon  laboratory and survey "research" derived via illegal activity under the  direction of, and perhaps conducted by, Kinsey himself as well as his "assistants"

Unfortunately it seems that you will buy into any hollyweird driven propaganda


----------



## Samson (May 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> We Are ALL Gay
> 
> I can tell you for a fact, no, we're not.



I think rdean's gay.

But I don't believe Everyone is gay.


----------



## PixieStix (May 20, 2010)

Concerned Women for America - Kids And Sex: The Kinsey Connection


----------



## Samson (May 20, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Concerned Women for America - Kids And Sex: The Kinsey Connection




I think posting a linky without comment is gay.


----------



## Samson (May 20, 2010)

Gunny said:


> You're full of shit.  Want to try again with some actual facts, or what?  I'm about as gay as testosterone.  Need references?


----------



## PixieStix (May 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned Women for America - Kids And Sex: The Kinsey Connection
> ...



Not clicking on the link and reading it is gay

I am a concerned woman of America, have been for years, so there 

Alfred Kinsey did a lot of damage and even says in his "studies", things that, to me are unspeakable


----------



## PixieStix (May 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > You're full of shit.  Want to try again with some actual facts, or what?  I'm about as gay as testosterone.  Need references?



Is that your boyfriend?


----------



## Samson (May 20, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



Does he look "as gay as testosterone?"


----------



## Sheldon (May 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



The most important question is: who's the catcher and who's the pitcher?


----------



## Samson (May 20, 2010)

silkyeggsalad said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Why is this the more important question for you?



Nevermind


----------



## paperview (May 20, 2010)

I think he's an outfielder.


----------



## PixieStix (May 20, 2010)

paperview said:


> I think he's an outfielder.




Who? Kinsey?


----------



## paperview (May 20, 2010)

Ug.


----------



## xsited1 (May 20, 2010)

Madeline said:


> We Are ALL Gay



I'll need some proof.  Where are the pics of you making out with another female?


----------



## Sheldon (May 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I'm a baseball fan. That's all. He looks like a baseball player from the turn of the century, so I figured the two of you would toss the ball around.

Why? What did you think I mea--

Oh...

You, sir, have a dirty mind.


----------



## Oscar Wao (May 20, 2010)

Really?  Says who?


----------



## Dante (May 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> We Are ALL Gay
> 
> I can tell you for a fact, no, we're not.



mal turned you down?


----------



## paperview (May 20, 2010)

This is a test of the Emergency Gay System.






Had this been an actual emergency, you would have been instructed by the Rorschach officer where to lie down.


----------



## Dante (May 20, 2010)

paperview said:


> This is a test of the Emergency Gay System.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great lamp


----------



## Liability (May 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > We Are ALL Gay
> ...



Dante started his own thread outing himself.  SO, I guess it's ok to accept that Dante is all gay.


----------



## Dante (May 20, 2010)

Liability said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Is that true?  


Keep dreaming.


----------



## Liability (May 20, 2010)

Dante said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



You started your own thread outing yourself as gay.  

Nothing in any of that makes it MY dream, Dainty.


----------



## Dante (May 20, 2010)

Liability said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Really? So you're delusional as well as stupid?


who knew?


----------



## Liability (May 20, 2010)

Dante said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...




Neither.  And unlike you, I'm not dishonest, either!


----------



## Liability (May 20, 2010)

Dante said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/108039-dante-is-gay.html

Your false denial of my accurate honest and now proved contention only makes you look even more dishonest, Dainty!

It's ok.  I don't judge you just because you're entirely gay.

I judge you because you are entirely worthless!


----------



## Sheldon (May 20, 2010)

You guys are so cute together!


----------



## Liability (May 20, 2010)

silkyeggsalad said:


> You guys are so cute together!



And you in those robes.  Dainty is gonna be all OVER you, girl!


----------



## Oscar Wao (May 20, 2010)

Liability said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


So THAT explains why he wants me so much!  

Sorry, Dainte, I ain't interested.


----------



## Dante (May 20, 2010)

Liability said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Oh a spoof thread?     


you really are hot for me. 


I'm flattered, but no. I do not want an affair with you.


----------



## Liability (May 20, 2010)

Dante said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Sure.  NOW you pretend it was "just a spoof thread."

Hoookay.

Ambivalent about it now that you've outed yourself.

Understood.



Dante said:


> you really are hot for me.
> 
> 
> I'm flattered, but no. I do not want an affair with you.



Seriously, girl, you need better material.  That stale line is worthy of boredtoseeya (who has used it endlessly, and just as dishonestly as you, quite often).   Better luck next time.


----------



## mal (May 20, 2010)

silkyeggsalad said:


> Wait... that doesn't make sense.



I knew I was a Fuckin' Lesbian!... And cutting my Mullet off didn't change that!



peace...


----------



## mal (May 20, 2010)

rdean said:


> We Are ALL Gay
> 
> I can tell you for a fact, no, we're not.



Embrace it, ya fuckin' Queer!... 



peace...


----------



## Amanda (May 20, 2010)

Madeline said:


> *...and Lezzie, and Bisexual, and TS/TV/CD...and probably much more.*
> 
> No human adult is asexual.  Some humans are celibate, but actions are not personality...they are _choices._  Human sexuality -- including YOURS, Dear Reader -- is not black and white...it is not binary.
> 
> ...



I dunno. I've met both women and men that I'm pretty sure were entirely gay or straight. I don't know if I agree that choice factors in much. Sure, we all have a choice, and we can do things that are in alignment or not with our nature, but I don't think someone choosing to do something they don't like indicates that they somehow have a latent desire to do that thing. I mean, in the grand scheme of things I'm pretty sure I would do anything to survive, but that doesn't mean I secretly want to do it.


----------



## Madeline (May 21, 2010)

> Amanda wrote:
> 
> I dunno. I've met both women and men that I'm pretty sure were entirely gay or straight. I don't know if I agree that choice factors in much. Sure, we all have a choice, and we can do things that are in alignment or not with our nature, but I don't think someone choosing to do something they don't like indicates that they somehow have a latent desire to do that thing. I mean, in the grand scheme of things I'm pretty sure I would do anything to survive, but that doesn't mean I secretly want to do it.



You are 100% right, miss.  Sexual orientation -- gay, straight or bisexual -- is most likely unchangable in any adult and fixed in most kidlets by age five.  Maybe even age 2...or at birth.  Or before.

I deliberatly wrote the Op in a very emphatic way because, on that night, I was fed up to the teeth with all the gay bashing going on all over USMB.  It just astounds me that so many seem to be so ignorant of the basics of human sexuality.

I don't really lust after any women.  I admit it, I'm straight.  I love men.  But in my life I have thought things like "OMG, Issabella Rosselini is just gorgeous.  I wonder what her face feels like?"  Virtually every sentient adult has had such thoughts about the gender he or she does not sleep with.  No, that does not make me gay...but that willingness to admit I have felt same sex desire helps keep me from behaving like a Complete Asshole to folks who are.

Doubtless I'm an asshole in many other ways, but not as to our GLBT brethern.


----------



## Madeline (May 21, 2010)

For Dante and Liability:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa9M3MnKDTk]YouTube - SILENT NIGHT (with LYRICS) - INSTRUMENTAL[/ame]

How much nicer USMB is, without the white noise.


----------



## Liability (May 21, 2010)

Madeline said:


> For Dante and Liability:
> 
> YouTube - SILENT NIGHT (with LYRICS) - INSTRUMENTAL
> 
> How much nicer USMB is, without the white noise.



It would be even nicer if you'd go silent, Madmutt.

No fucking ugly blue font long-winded blithering stupidity from you?

Yeah.  Your loss here would _certainly_ be USMB's gain, Madbitch.


----------



## Liability (May 21, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> > Wait... that doesn't make sense.
> ...



I now know why your stalker is after you all the time, Mal.

I didn't realize, earlier, that _you_ were a lesbian.

Your stalker's gay-dar must have been working.

By the way, in that pretty little image of the woman standing in front of a fighter jet, I couldn't help but notice that her pants are so tight you could read her lips.


----------



## Dante (Nov 16, 2010)

All gay, all the time..._Liability_ rocks!


----------



## Liability (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Liability (Nov 16, 2010)

Dante said:


> All gay, all the time..._Liability_ rocks!



Dainty ^ engaged in fantasizing again.

Quite pathetic.

In his case, that's redundant.


----------



## Dante (Nov 16, 2010)

Liability and his merry band of multiple personalities strikes again!


----------



## Liability (Nov 16, 2010)

Dante said:


> Liability and his merry band of multiple personalities strikes again!



Calm down Dainty.

Everyone here fully accepts that you are hopelessly homosexual.

Don't feel threatened, and stop projecting.

You win: you ARE the gayest of the gay! 

Dainty declares that he is "fabulous!"


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 16, 2010)

Look!  Everyone knows how much I adore the precious Madeline..Madison..whatever...

But this chance revival of a thread that was long gone and probably best forgotten by most except those that clearly have some lingering "doubts" about it's content got me to re-read the OP.  Honestly I only made it half way before the headache started..

AND I have to say to my cyber lover...MADELINE!!!!!  You are FUCKING BATSHIT CRAZY!!!!!

I have never put on any womens clothing in my whole life or wanted to with the exception of having to run outta the house quickly on a cold day a couple of times and grabbed the nearest warm jacket that might have happened to be readily available...and just happened to be pink.  Sometimes a man has to do what a man has to do.  The cord of firewood out back doesn't care what color your jacket is.

Does THAT make me GAY?????????


----------



## topspin (Nov 16, 2010)

Life would be a lot less stressful if guy's were more oftent gay. Outside of sports as teens and early 20's myself and most of my buddies spent about every waking hour figuring out how to get in hot chicks pants. I have zero problems, nor do I want restrictions on gays of any kind. But Jah did not bless me with the spirit do go both ways, shit I could have made a fortune bartending in gay clubs. The hot chicks next to me in nightclubs would sell half the drinks I did and make better tips. Why, they were smoking hot.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't really give a shit about anyone's sexuality (except mine and my boyfriend's).

So, why a fucking thread on it??????????????


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 16, 2010)

topspin said:


> Life would be a lot less stressful if guy's were more oftent gay. Outside of sports as teens and early 20's myself and most of my buddies spent about every waking hour figuring out how to get in hot chicks pants. I have zero problems, nor do I want restrictions on gays of any kind. But Jah did not bless me with the spirit do go both ways, shit I could have made a fortune bartending in gay clubs. The hot chicks next to me in nightclubs would sell half the drinks I did and make better tips. Why, they were smoking hot.



Fantasizes about bartending in a gay nightclub?  Nothing gay *here* !!! ...move along.


----------



## Madeline (Nov 16, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Look!  Everyone knows how much I adore the precious Madeline..Madison..whatever...
> 
> But this chance revival of a thread that was long gone and probably best forgotten by most except those that clearly have some lingering "doubts" about it's content got me to re-read the OP.  Honestly I only made it half way before the headache started..
> 
> ...



I reiterate:  A few folks -- not many -- have so little attraction to same-gender folks that they are not motivated to seek out sex with anyone but the "opposite sex".


----------



## Crystal015 (Nov 19, 2010)

i am not care gay or les...
if u love someone, just do it. if u happy, it is enough


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 24, 2010)

I say BS to this thread. I'd rather be celibant for life than have sex with a man.

I just dont fathom gays. I mean, have the ever played with boobs?


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 24, 2010)

I do, however, wish every man in the world was a fag except me. I'd get so many women!!!


----------



## Dante (Nov 24, 2010)

bucs90 said:


> I say BS to this thread. I'd rather be celibant for life than have sex with a man.
> 
> I just dont fathom gays. I mean, have the ever played with boobs?



you silly fuck. lots of fags get boobs.


----------



## bucs90 (Nov 24, 2010)

Dante said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > I say BS to this thread. I'd rather be celibant for life than have sex with a man.
> ...



Impossible. If a fag ever took home a perky Hooter's girl with low self esteem she'd suck the gay right out if him. I doubt most fags have ever played with great racks, else they'd not be gay any longer.


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 24, 2010)

Madeline said:


> *...and Lezzie, and Bisexual, and TS/TV/CD...and probably much more.*
> 
> No human adult is asexual.  Some humans are celibate, but actions are not personality...they are _choices._  Human sexuality -- including YOURS, Dear Reader -- is not black and white...it is not binary.
> 
> ...


The above post is fucking gay

and the poster hates women- or at least non-dykes who love don't walk out on their families


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 24, 2010)

Madeline said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > We Are ALL Gay
> ...


Why do you always insist on telling others what they do/should want?

Like you declaring that your mission won't be over until no woman wants to be home with her children...


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 24, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> If I see two chicks having sex with each other, how do I know if they're bi or les?




Trying to find out whether you've a chance of joining in?


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 24, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Females in "male" garments are very often sizzlin'.  And we mean to be -- to MEN.  (Or not LOL.)




I see. You're gay and so everyone else has to be- or else they're bigots?


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 24, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Where _is_ everyone?  You guys all go to the Men's Room together?
> 
> Whaca doing in there?
> 
> LMAO.



you're projecting again


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 24, 2010)

Madeline said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...






Yes... women couldn't possibly have evolved to prefer male partners- it must be part of the evil patriarchy's mind control system to keep women subjected to the slavery of childbirth and marriage! 

Mrs. Lukas described your delusional religion to the letter

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Politically-Incorrect-Guide-Women-Feminism/dp/1596980036]Amazon.com: The Politically Incorrect Guide to Women, Sex And Feminism (9781596980037): Carrie L. Lukas: Books[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 24, 2010)

madeline said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > we are all gay
> ...




don't be a breeder!!!!!111!!  Fight the patriarchy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!


lol
​


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 24, 2010)

Liability said:


> I sure as HELL *could* get laid.
> 
> If my wife would just let me date.




That's some funny shit right there


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 24, 2010)

Let us say, for the sake of argument, that sexuality is dynamic and fluid...


so fucking what? Nobody's buying your feminazi rant about how women can never be happy with a man and only have sex with men because the evil patriarchal oppressors are enslaving them and controlling their minds

People like what they like- so long as they harm noone, mind your own fucking business and stop trying to tell them what they should like or what they should want in life

Fuck off Maddie, and mind your own


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 24, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > We Are ALL Gay
> ...


I suspect Maddie resembles Roseanne and that's why the men she knows all reject her, leading to her bitterness


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 24, 2010)

Madeline said:


> > Amanda wrote:
> >
> > I dunno. I've met both women and men that I'm pretty sure were entirely gay or straight. I don't know if I agree that choice factors in much. Sure, we all have a choice, and we can do things that are in alignment or not with our nature, but I don't think someone choosing to do something they don't like indicates that they somehow have a latent desire to do that thing. I mean, in the grand scheme of things I'm pretty sure I would do anything to survive, but that doesn't mean I secretly want to do it.
> 
> ...



Well, so much for your whole fucking premise


Now that you've proven your own OP to be full of shit, maybe you'll shut the fuck up?




> Doubtless I'm an asshole in many other ways, but not as to our GLBT brethern.


Brethren?


Sexist pig...


and now gays are some protected class to be treated with kiddie gloves?


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 24, 2010)

Si modo said:


> I don't really give a shit about anyone's sexuality (except mine and my boyfriend's).
> 
> So, why a fucking thread on it??????????????


It took me a moment to remember that you're female- I almost replied 'you're gay?' 

For some reason you always register as a guy


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 24, 2010)

#fffm_keywords_block h1, #fffm_keywords_block h2, #fffm_keywords_block h3, #fffm_keywords_block h4, #fffm_keywords_block h5, #fffm_keywords_block h6 { display: inline; }#fffm_keywords_block h1 { font-size: 16pt; font-weight: bold; }#fffm_keywords_block h2 { font-size: 14pt; font-weight: bold; }#fffm_keywords_block h3 { font-size: 12pt; font-weight: bold; }#fffm_keywords_block h4 { font-size: 10pt; font-weight: bold; }#fffm_keywords_block h5 { font-size: 9pt; font-weight: bold; }#fffm_keywords_block h6 { font-size: 8pt; font-weight: bold; }   Visitors found this page by searching for these keywords:     *liability is gay for dante*

, *Allgaypage*


----------



## manifold (Nov 24, 2010)

I wonder if it ever crossed maddie's mind that in the OP she essentially makes the case that practicing homosexuality is a choice.


----------



## Madeline (Nov 24, 2010)

Mani, all sexual conduct is a choice.  Yours is, mine is, anyone else's is...unless for some reason they cannot consent.  It's what's in your heart that you cannot change.

I think it's interesting, re-reading this thread, how so many men felt they had to post here to assert their heterosexuality.  Pixie wanted to discuss Kinsey's research, and Amanda wanted to discuss her experiences, but all the men wanted to do was assert "I am not gay", except for Oscar Wao, who is.

There's a fear behind this, and it isn't good for any of us.  Attacking that fear is what led me to post the Op in the first place, six or seven months ago.

I have no clue why JB bumped this, or why it took him a dozen posts to get it all off his chest.  Kinda strange, the things he perceives in my posts which are not there.  

In any event, it is very early Thanksgiving morning, so go to bed and when you get up, you can make love to a turkey.


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 25, 2010)

I didn't bump it, retard.

And we all know what you're getting at; you've exposed yourself before when you've declared that as long as we 'still have women who spend part of their lives as stay at home moms, and far more who seem to think they'd like to', your feminazi crusade isn't complete.

Even your last post above is a sad shot at men, an attempt to declare that any man whose not bi- or homosexual must somehow be either defective or homophobic and insecure. You can't accept that, more often than not, men like women and women like men. You can't accept that heterosexuality is the norm and that most women enjoy the companionship- emotional and sensual- of men. You can't accept that, contrary to what your feminazi cult would have you believe, women can be and oft are happy being wives and mothers.

It's not fear that driving most of the men here to 'assert their heterosexuality'. It's the fact that they don't experience any homosexual desires (while they do experience sexual and/or emotional attractions to women) that leads them to state, as a matter of fact, that they are heterosexual. But you can't accept that anymore than the rightwingers can accept that the VA, the school system that educated our youth in the 50's, the 8-hour workday, and the initial rise of the working class in America- before greed on the parts of both the capitalists and the unions triggered the more recent wave of outsourcing  that, along with Republican tax breaks to the richest Americans, undermined the working class- were products of leftism

You're not interesting in the discussing these studies- studies that have been discussed on these forums before. You're interested in using and manipulating these studies and their conclusions to suit your own neofeminist objectives and attack any man who doesn't join this thread to make a politically-correct declaration of bisexuality and swear to serve the cause to undermine the 'Patriarchal Dictatorship'.

Ms. Lukas already exposed your game, Maddie; it won't fly here.


----------



## Madeline (Nov 25, 2010)

It would seem you have arguments with me that I dun participate in, JB.  Apparently, you have better luck winning those than the ones I do participate in.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 25, 2010)

Madeline said:


> It would seem you have arguments with me that I dun participate in, JB.  Apparently, you have better luck winning those than the ones I do participate in.


I understand your avoidance.  His posts make sense and yours don't.  In fact, you lack the mental capacity to even comprehend how you consistently contradict yourself.

Idiot.


----------



## Liability (Nov 25, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Q.:  What's green and smells like Miss Piggy?

A.:  Kermit the Frog's dick.

See?  Even Kermit is straight.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 25, 2010)

I think this would be an excellent opportunity for Miss M and LyingAbility to have a Cage match to decide who the better most gayest attorney is.

Maybe Miss Madison could argue why LA is gay and he could argue why he is not.  

Just sayin...


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 25, 2010)

Madeline said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > We Are ALL Gay
> ...



We all know how happy those who chose to indulge in same-sex relationships, sexual relationships with children, and screwing animals are.

Let's hear it for free love for all! It obviously makes the world a better place!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 25, 2010)

Hate to break this news to you, but I'm afraid that you are wrong.  There isn't a "gay" cell in my body anywhere.  You need to do better research or tell us something you really know something about.


----------



## Liability (Nov 25, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> I think this would be an excellent opportunity for Miss M and LyingAbility to have a Cage match to decide who the better most gayest attorney is.
> 
> Maybe Miss Madison could argue why LA is gay and he could argue why he is not.
> 
> Just sayin...



Awww.  Poor widdle Smugly is all butthurt over the banter from yesterday (predicated, as it was, on his fundamental dishonesty and lack of integrity). 



Come to think of it, since Smugly created the world famous *"Homo Cage"*  ®  (patent pending), it is a fair guess that Smugly is actually the gayest of them all.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 25, 2010)

You forced me...I didn't want to do it on T-Day but you left me no choice!!!!

Q: What is the difference between a tick and a lawyer?
A tick falls off of you when you die.

Q: Why does the law society prohibit sex between lawyers and their clients?
A: To prevent clients from being billed twice for essentially the same service.

Q: What do you call a lawyer who doesn't chase ambulances?
A: Retired.

Q: How many lawyers does it take to change a light bulb?
A: Six. One to change the bulb and five to write the environmental impact statement.

Q: What do you call a smiling, sober, courteous person at a bar association convention?
A: The caterer.

Q: Why are lawyers like nuclear weapons?
A: If one side has one, the other side has to get one. Once launched, they cannot be recalled. When they land, they screw up everything forever.

Q: What do you get if you send a prostitute to law school?
A: A fucking know-it-all.

Q: What do lawyers use for birth control?
A: Their personalities.

Q: What can a goose do, a duck can't, and a lawyer should?
A: Stick his bill up his @$%.

Q: What's the difference between a lawyer and a rooster?
When a rooster wakes up in the morning, its primal urge is to cluck defiance.

Q: Have you heard about the lawyers' word processor?
A: No matter what font you select, everything come out in fine print.

Q: Did you hear about the new microwave lawyer?
A: You spend eight minutes in his office and get billed as if you'd been there eight hours.

Q: Did you hear about the group of terrorists that hijacked a plane full of lawyers?
A: They called down to ground control with their list of demands, threatening that if their demands weren't met, they would release one lawyer every hour.

Q: How can you tell when a lawyer is lying?
A: His lips are moving.

Thanks to:

Lawyer Jokes - Lawyer One Liners

For providing this valuable research material!!


----------



## Liability (Nov 25, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> You forced me...I didn't want to do it on T-Day but you left me no choice!!!!
> 
> Q: What is the difference between a tick and a lawyer?
> A tick falls off of you when you die.
> ...



Zzzz.  All old stuff.  Quite trite.

You can do better.  Well, I'd like to _believe_ you are capable of better, Smugs.

Give it a whirl.


----------



## Madeline (Nov 25, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Do I really need to explain why sexually abusing children or beastiality is wrong, Allie?


----------



## Madeline (Nov 25, 2010)

Liability said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > You forced me...I didn't want to do it on T-Day but you left me no choice!!!!
> ...



I didn't realize you were my brother at the bar, Liability.  You still practicing?  What sort of law, may I ask?


----------



## Si modo (Nov 25, 2010)

Madeline said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


No, but perhaps Allie could explain the term 'mock' to you.


----------



## manifold (Nov 26, 2010)

Using Madeline's logic, it could be argued that everyone is a cold blooded killer.

Don't lie, you've thought about it.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 26, 2010)

"After drafting a will for an elderly client, the attorney announced a fee of $100.

The client gave the attorney a $100 bill.

After the client left, the attorney saw that the client had in fact paid $200, as two of the client's $100 bills had stuck together.

Looking at the $100 overpayment, an ethical question arose in the attorney's mind: "Do I tell my partner?""


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 26, 2010)

"A man went into a lawyer's office, and demanded to see the lawyer. He was escorted into the lawyer's office.

The man needed legal help, but he knew how expensive lawyers could be, so he inquired, "Can you tell me how much you charge?"

"Of course", the lawyer replied, "I charge $500 to answer three questions."

"Don't you think that's an awful lot of money to answer three questions?"

"Yes it is", answered the lawyer, "What's your third question?""


----------



## SW2SILVER (Nov 26, 2010)

Does anyone need to point out that human beings can be confused, mixed up dysfunctional and neurotic? So..? Is the logic of this thread to justify confusion? Life can be a little ambiguous, but some of us like clarity.  I assert that Homosexuality is a dysfunction, and does not require acceptance, anymore than sadism, pedophilia or any other twisted sexual fetishes.  Sorry, some of  us dont buy this new age equivocation mush. Nice try.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 26, 2010)

"At the height of a political corruption trial, the prosecuting attorney attacked a witness. "Isn't it true," he bellowed, "that you accepted five thousand dollars to compromise this case?" The witness stared out the window, as though he hadn't hear the question. 

"Isn't it true that you accepted five thousand dollars to compromise this case?" the lawyer repeated. The witness still did not respond. 

Finally, the judge leaned over and said, "Sir, please answer the question." 

"Oh," the startled witness said, "I thought he was talking to you." "


----------



## manifold (Nov 26, 2010)

SW2SILVER said:


> Does anyone need to point out that human beings can be confused, mixed up dysfunctional and neurotic? So..? Is the logic of this thread to justify confusion? Life can be a little ambiguous, but some of us like clarity.  I assert that Homosexuality is a dysfunction, and does not require acceptance, anymore than sadism, pedophilia or any other twisted sexual fetishes.  Sorry, some of  us dont buy this new age equivocation mush. Nice try.



Didn't you know, homosexuals don't seek acceptance, they only want to be tolerated.


----------



## Madeline (Nov 26, 2010)

manifold said:


> Using Madeline's logic, it could be argued that everyone is a cold blooded killer.
> 
> Don't lie, you've thought about it.



The difference is, expressing your sexual nature is (usually) not destructive or immoral.


----------



## Madeline (Nov 26, 2010)

manifold said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone need to point out that human beings can be confused, mixed up dysfunctional and neurotic? So..? Is the logic of this thread to justify confusion? Life can be a little ambiguous, but some of us like clarity.  I assert that Homosexuality is a dysfunction, and does not require acceptance, anymore than sadism, pedophilia or any other twisted sexual fetishes.  Sorry, some of  us dont buy this new age equivocation mush. Nice try.
> ...



Ignorance is not bliss.


----------



## manifold (Nov 26, 2010)

Madeline said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > SW2SILVER said:
> ...



I dunno, you seem pretty blissful to me.


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 26, 2010)

manifold said:


> Using Madeline's logic, it could be argued that everyone is a cold blooded killer.
> 
> Don't lie, you've thought about it.


Every time I've read one of her posts, actually


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 26, 2010)

Madeline said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > SW2SILVER said:
> ...


Are you trying to tell us you're unhappy?


----------



## Liability (Nov 26, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Using Madeline's logic, it could be argued that everyone is a cold blooded killer.
> ...



LOL.

A bit on the caustic side, but I don't care who you are, that was funny right there.


----------



## Madeline (Nov 26, 2010)

My, my, my.


----------



## eagleseven (Nov 27, 2010)

Every time I read this thread title, I ROFL.

God, I hope not, or the human race is doomed!


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 27, 2010)

"A bald nun, a gay lawyer, and a Ravenous Bugblatter Beast walk into a bar. The bartender says, "This has got to be the weirdest joke I've ever been in..." "


----------



## SW2SILVER (Nov 27, 2010)

I accept Homosexuality as a delusion. Not as a healthy or viable alternative. There_ IS_ a basic human right that we all need to be treated with dignity and respect.  But, on the other hand, that doesn&#8217;t mean anyone has to accept homosexuality.  I view homosexuality as a handicap, it isn&#8217;t a healthy expression of love.  With all due respect. And my attitude toward gays isn&#8217;t anything they need to worry about, because I&#8217;m not out to persecute or harm them. But acceptance?  That isn&#8217;t necessary  to their humanity or their well being, is it?


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 27, 2010)

*"We Are ALL Gay" 
*

I agree!  You *ALL ARE GAY*!

Just sayin..


----------



## Liability (Nov 27, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> *"We Are ALL Gay"
> *
> 
> I agree!  You *ALL ARE GAY*!
> ...




Did Huggy just admit that he's ALL GAY?


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 27, 2010)

Liability said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *"We Are ALL Gay"
> ...


Seriously?


We expect better trolling from you, liarbilly




you've let us down


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 27, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Awkward!


----------



## Liability (Nov 27, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



In the FIRST place, how cold one possibly TROLL this thread of all threads?

In the SECOND place, look at what Smugs SAID:  





> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *"We Are ALL Gay"
> ...


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 27, 2010)

Liability said:


> And, speaking of the first point, are you actually upset that somebody might derail THIS thread?



No, I'm upset that you're doing it so poorly


----------



## Liability (Nov 27, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > And, speaking of the first point, are you actually upset that somebody might derail THIS thread?
> ...



Ah but that would make _YOU_ a judge of something that entails assessing something of value.  So obviously, your comment is a pure hypothetical.  

Carry on, then!


----------

